# Yamaha Moto Bike, the resurrection.



## Bruce Turk (Feb 23, 2020)

Back in 1975 my parents bought me a Yamaha Moto Bike------- I just noticed it hanging in the parts shed where it hasn't moved in at least 30 years and decided to Google it. That's how I found you guys/gals. I have been a vintage car restorer for 32 years and have done 8 complete restorations; I still own all 8 cars. Quite frankly my back is not up for restoration number nine, so I thought I would tackle something a bit less labor intensive. 

So here it is, my old Moto Bike. It was originally orange and since I was a Hot Rod kinda kid, I quickly sanded off the original paint and covered it in metallic blue. The bike was heavy, so I put it on a diet, throwing away the kick stand, rear fender, chain guard, reflectors and cutting off part of the tubular frame that supported the rear fender. The handle bars were thrown out and replaced with something more chopper-like... I'm sure other modifications were made along the way. 

So here I am, age 59, looking at my old ride. I would like to undo my childhood modifications where possible, by sourcing original parts. That means I need the parts listed above, a paint code and hopefully a decal set. As luck would have it I have access to a machine shop at work, so replacing the missing piece of tubular frame will not be difficult. We can bend one up and Tig it in.

I don't recall ever replacing the rims, do they look original to you?

Let the fun begin.
Regards,
Bruce Turk


----------



## whopperchopper (Feb 23, 2020)

Fender, and bars will be hard to find along with the chain guard, yours looks to be a 1975/76 with the banana seat, decals are on eBay. Here is mine


----------



## Bruce Turk (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you for the reply. I found the decals, thanks for the tip. What orange paint did you use? Could I trouble you for a measurement or two so I can bend the tube for the rear fender? I can make a drawing with the measurement points that I will need.


----------



## whopperchopper (Feb 24, 2020)

Sure, I'll PM you


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 24, 2020)

That’s cool, I still have mine also. I believe I got it for Christmas in 1976.
It’s been rode hard, thrashed the original wheels before the 70s were even over.


----------



## West is the Best (Feb 27, 2020)

Those Yamaha's  were cool bikes. I have a vintage '73 Yamaha MX360 dirt bike that I have had for a few years that was fun to ride in the desert.
I brought this Bicrosser BMX bike on eBay s few months ago. It is pretty cool;  Suntour 3 Speed, drum brakes, rear shocks.
I actually want to make this ridable so I am attempting to make it fit. I was able to fit a standard 26" crank with no petal strike issues. I put a long stem  on it.
I have a seat post coming. Cleaning up the wheels and brakes and replacing the tires with yellow walled streets.  If all goes well, I will blast and powder coat the frame lemon yellow. I plan to replace the shocks with some stiffer minibike shocks. These bottom out a bit; not a kid anymore...


----------



## Bruce Turk (Feb 29, 2020)

Now that is a very interesting build indeed. Looking forward to seeing more progress shots.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Feb 29, 2020)

Now that the bike is broken down to parts, I will fix the frame in a couple of spots, followed by paint. I know finding an original handlebar will be next to impossible, so I will look for something close. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The seat will be an easy fix, I just have to straighten out the metal pan, then replace the foam and vinyl. I am missing the chain tension bolts and associated hardware that pulls the wheel back, can anyone provide a nice clear photo so I can fabricate them?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 29, 2020)

My axle adjusters are missing also. Maybe the manual has photos or drawings to go off of? I see manuals on eBay from time to time.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Feb 29, 2020)

Mark, From the pictures that I have seen, they look like "U" shaped channels slip over the frame. The threaded bolt adjuster must have an eye that goes over the axle. My guess is the eye is very flat, like a flat washers thickness. If I had just one close up picture I know I can make them. If I make them I'll make a few extra sets so you can have one.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 29, 2020)

If I remember correctly you are right. Seems like they were like a washer with a threaded rod offset to clear the dropouts, with a stamped steel cap on the end of the dropouts to tighten against.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 29, 2020)

Found these with a quick search. Not much help though.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 29, 2020)

Something like this?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 29, 2020)

Those are standard bike parts. Just look for bicycle chain tensioner on ebay.  Or you can get snazzy anodized aluminum ones (with steel working parts) on AliExpress:








						5.22US $ |Bicycle Chain Adjuster Tensioner Fastener Aluminum Alloy Bolt For BMX Fixie Bike Single speed Bicycle Bolt Screw Bicycle L0303|Bicycle Chain|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Bruce Turk (Feb 29, 2020)

Mark,
Yeah, well, ummm, like that... is that the actual Yamaha Motobike part?
Thanks for the picture!
Bruce


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 1, 2020)

Bruce Turk said:


> Mark,
> Yeah, well, ummm, like that... is that the actual Yamaha Motobike part?
> Thanks for the picture!
> 
> Bruce



If my memory is correct I believe the photo posted by Just Jeff is what you need. If it isn’t the original part, it will certainly do the job.


----------



## whopperchopper (Mar 1, 2020)

Those adjusters have been on eBay before. Genuine Yamaha.  Seat down tube has a patten pending decal that is not reproduced as far as I know, so try to save it if it's on your bike, look closely on mine and you will see it. I used hydrolic oil #46 in my forks, According to the Moto-bike service manual the right side (spring side) takes 116cc and the left side takes 130cc you can also use #32 hydrolic oil aka jack oil.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 1, 2020)

Good info! I’m sure mine need new seals, if I remember right they’re the same as the YZ-50 forks of the same era? Still available?


----------



## whopperchopper (Mar 2, 2020)

Mine don't leak but I don't ride it, I took my seals which  looked good, washed them with soap and water, dried, then soaked them in brake fluid overnight to soften them a bit , then soaked them in clean #46
Until they were ready to install.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Mar 2, 2020)

whopperchopper said:


> Those adjusters have been on eBay before. Genuine Yamaha.  Seat down tube has a patten pending decal that is not reproduced as far as I know, so try to save it if it's on your bike, look closely on mine and you will see it. I used hydrolic oil #46 in my forks, According to the Moto-bike service manual the right side (spring side) takes 116cc and the left side takes 130cc you can also use #32 hydrolic oil aka jack oil.



I just ordered a set on EBay, they are taking a slow boat from China and should arrive in a month. I should be ready for final assembly around then. Thanks for the hydraulic oil info.  I ordered the 5/8" O.D. steel tubing that I need to replace the missing section of the frame today from McMaster Carr. I also ordered four  low shoulder 10mm x 25mm shoulder bolts to replace the studs that the rear shocks attach to. Mine were bent and stripped so I cut them off and drilled them out to fit the new bolts, which I will weld in place. My patent sticker is long gone, I sanded it off when I repainted the bike metallic blue. Next up is seat repair.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Mar 6, 2020)

I finished fabricating the piece of the frame that I chopped off when I was a kid and welded it on. I think the new piece will go unnoticed after paint. I am still waiting for new shoulder bolts to arrive to replace the studs that the shocks mount to, the original ones are bent and stripped. Once they are welded in it's time for paint. I have the seat vinyl and foam off, I will stop at the local car upholstery shop for new material next week. Now I'm trying to locate handle bars that are the best match to the original--- I can still remember throwing mine out 45 years ago....


----------



## Bruce Turk (Mar 21, 2020)

1975 Yamaha Moto Bike update. Now that I have weeks (months?) off from work, the restoration will move along quickly. My only problem is the hardware store is closed, so I will reuse the old nuts and bolts instead of replacing them. Frame repair is done and the primer is on. All ancillary pieces have been restored and powder coated. I reupholstered the seat, installed new tires, restored the shocks etc.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Mar 24, 2020)

Paint is on, I will wait a few days to clear coat.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Apr 6, 2020)

My 1975 Yamaha Moto bike is now done. The whole job took 6 weeks but at least half of that was spent waiting for parts. I still need a rear fender and chain guard, hopefully one will pop up someday. Meanwhile--- I will look at it for a bit and then donate it to a bicycle museum. I would like to thank those on this list that helped me by providing dimensions and parts sources. Best Regards, Bruce Turk Walden, NY


----------



## Bruce Turk (Apr 6, 2020)

I finished the bike today, thank you for your help.
Bruce


----------



## Bruce Turk (Apr 6, 2020)

whopperchopper said:


> Fender, and bars will be hard to find along with the chain guard, yours looks to be a 1975/76 with the banana seat, decals are on eBay. Here is mineView attachment 1145071
> I finished mine today, thank you for the help.
> Bruce Turk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2020)

Sweet!!!


----------



## whopperchopper (Apr 10, 2020)

Came out great!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 10, 2020)

Bruce Turk said:


> My 1975 Yamaha Moto bike is now done. The whole job took 6 weeks but at least half of that was spent waiting for parts. I still need a rear fender and chain guard, hopefully one will pop up someday. Meanwhile--- I will look at it for a bit and then donate it to a bicycle museum. I would like to thank those on this list that helped me by providing dimensions and parts sources. Best Regards, Bruce Turk Walden, NY
> 
> View attachment 1168821
> 
> ...



You did a great job!  Well done and nicely detailed.  Looks like you have a good plastic car collection!  Those are cool!


----------



## Bruce Turk (Apr 11, 2020)

whopperchopper said:


> Came out great!



Thank you very much. It's now sitting on top of a book case--- wife is sad.


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 14, 2020)

great  work!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice work! Looks fantastic, the orange paint is great. The tires are a nice touch.


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks great !  With your skills, fabricating a rear fender , from a repro stingray piece, would be no problem at all!  Lots of cool bike projects available, mayby build another??   Thanks for documenting the build!


----------



## Bruce Turk (May 8, 2020)

1motime said:


> You did a great job!  Well done and nicely detailed.  Looks like you have a good plastic car collection!  Those are cool!



All of those model cars are Saabs, believe it or not----- If you want to see what I do with Historic Saab's, check out this video


----------



## stoney (May 8, 2020)

Beautiful, came out great. I know I keep saying but, ORANGE, my favorite color.


----------



## Bruce Turk (Nov 27, 2021)

Bruce Turk said:


> My 1975 Yamaha Moto bike is now done. The whole job took 6 weeks but at least half of that was spent waiting for parts. I still need a rear fender and chain guard, hopefully one will pop up someday. Meanwhile--- I will look at it for a bit and then donate it to a bicycle museum. I would like to thank those on this list that helped me by providing dimensions and parts sources. Best Regards, Bruce Turk Walden, NY
> 
> View attachment 1168821
> 
> ...



Does anyone have a picture of the correct front reflector and how it attaches under the handlebars? It's one of the few parts that I still have not been able to locate. Thanks, Bruce Turk


----------

